# ACS assessed 5 years only, will DIAC recognize the other years of experience?



## msibai (Sep 3, 2013)

Dears,

This is my first post in this cool forum ...

Age: 34 => 25 Points
IELTS: 6 => 0 Points
Employment: 5+ Years => 10 Points :help:
Qualifications: BSc Computer Engineering => 15 Points

ANZCODE 135112
ACS Submit: 01-JUN-2013
ACS +ve: 12-SEP-2013
IELTS: R6 W6.5 L6.5 S7.5
VISA Type: 190
STATE: WA (Perth)

But the problem is ACS only recognized the 5years and 5months which are related directly to the ANZCODE 135112.

*My question is: *
_Am I still eligible to submit to get an extra 5 points by DIAC for the years of experience that ACS says they are not related to the ANZCODE 135112?_

My experience is as follows:

1y 1m IT Instructor (not submitted to ACS)
2y 6m Developer
1y 4m System Integration
1y 0m Development Team Leader
1y 1m System Architect
5y 5m IT Manager
Total: 11+ years or 12+ including #1

Best Regards,
Mohamad Sibai


----------



## Imf9 (Sep 11, 2013)

Well... I am not sure about this but as far as I know... only that experience will be counted which is recognized by assessment authority as this is what they are meant for.. and this letter is required at every stage of the process and it would be very difficult to proof something which is already not accepted by one authority..


----------



## msibai (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks Imf9 for your reply

I have spoke to my employer and agreed to have another letter of experience that mentions 8+ years of the same scope of the code.

The question is, is there any possibility that ACS will reject thr new request?


----------



## Imf9 (Sep 11, 2013)

are you going to submitt it to ACS again??


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

*I hope this SAD Update will help you :*


Received another email from NSW today. I had ACS with old format but CO has asked me to reduce experience in EOI. According to her, ACS new rules do affect old version as well.

I cleared ACS through RPL. Therefore, 6 years have been deducted from my experience leaving behind only 5.5 years. Will lose 5 points because of this but don't have any other option.

Email has been pasted below for reference
--------------------------------------------------------

There have been changes in the way ACS is reporting employment experience which affects applicants with an older version of the ACS Skill Assessment. I have contacted ACS on your behalf and they advised me that he met the ACS requirements on April 2008- which means only employment after this date is considered skilled employment. In light of this, you can only claim work experience outside Australia for 5-8 years. Please adjust your EOI to reflect this change, or alternatively you may wish to contact ACS if you believe there has been an error in their reporting.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ate-sponsorship-progress-711.html#post1720050


----------



## Birender (Nov 19, 2012)

About2013 said:


> *I hope this SAD Update will help you :*
> 
> 
> Received another email from NSW today. I had ACS with old format but CO has asked me to reduce experience in EOI. According to her, ACS new rules do affect old version as well.
> ...


then how come people are getting grants on old ACS with full experience?


----------



## anujmalhotra262 (Apr 22, 2013)

Thats sad.. .


----------



## Imf9 (Sep 11, 2013)

things are getting tougher day by day.... like hike in fees and tough assesment ruels


----------



## msibai (Sep 3, 2013)

This is too bad About2013

Well, for me I am planning to re-submit an new ACS assessment application mentioning 8+ years of the same ANZCODE.

I still wonder if ACS will relate the two applications together and therfore reject the new application or have the same assessment again?

BR,
Mohamad Sibai


----------



## msibai (Sep 3, 2013)

I have submitter new assessment request to ACS.

I hope I can get it assessed well after 3+ months


----------



## iamafreak (Aug 29, 2013)

msibai said:


> This is too bad About2013
> 
> Well, for me I am planning to re-submit an new ACS assessment application mentioning 8+ years of the same ANZCODE.
> 
> ...


you can get same ACS assesment updated by providing new documents if time frame is within 3 months without paying any additional fees.


----------



## msibai (Sep 3, 2013)

iamafreak said:


> you can get same ACS assesment updated by providing new documents if time frame is within 3 months without paying any additional fees.


Well, I doubt ..

Please refer to the following URL:
acs.org.au /migration-skills-assessment/faqs/During-your-Application

And check the question:
My application is at stage 4 but I want to include additional documents, will you consider these?

Note that:
Stage 4: Your Application is being Assessed by an Authorised Assessor.

BR


----------



## abhaytomar (Aug 12, 2013)

msibai said:


> This is too bad About2013
> 
> Well, for me I am planning to re-submit an new ACS assessment application mentioning 8+ years of the same ANZCODE.
> 
> ...


Hi,
I have also been in the same problem where initially I did not submit my initial experience, but when I came to know ACS is deducting the exprience then I spoke to ACS and ACS told me to go for review of my case and to submit my initial experience letters also.
Review was done by them in 7 days only they only go through the new documents submitted when you go for a review.
And also the fee for a review is only 350 AUD.


----------



## msibai (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks for the late advice abhaytomar 


I already submitted the new assessment application and paid A$450.

Hopefully it will be OK this time.


----------



## abbasraza (Jun 23, 2014)

did you get new assessment?


----------

